# North East checking up on you



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely (RunAround) just called me to tell me she is alright. They declared a state of emergency in Mass due to down powerlines, tree branches everywhere (falling on cars, littering the road so there is only one lane etc). She is happy to report that all her goats are ok and her barn is still intact. 

Power is out so she cant get online hence the phone call to me. she will show us pictures when she is able to get back online

For those of you also effected by this please let us know you are ok and we hope that all your animals are safe as well. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....sounds like it was a real bad storm.. :shocked: ......
god was sure watching out for her and her family/goats/buildings.... ray: 
I am ..so happy .....all is well...and can't wait ...to have Ashely back with us ...real soon...... :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Stacey for the news-good to hear RunAround and goats are okay.

MA and NH seem to have gotten it worse than Maine. Southern and coastal Maine appear to have gotten the brunt of it. Wind and refreezing later today/tonight are a concern. If we can get in some melting before then, power lines and tree limbs won't be so heavy and come down in the wind.

Our Gov. declared an emergency to allow power workers to work longer hours to restore power. Also, to allow assistance from other states as far as power companies. The problem is those we would ask for assistance, NH and MA are in the same/worse condition. On the noon news they said Central Maine Power is warning it could be Sat. before they begin restoration work. Right now they are concentrating on getting the lines deenergized, so it is safe for the public and any workers (power & tree service workers).


























I am in the Oxford Hills area and we got a half an inch of ice. Power flickered at times, but we never lost it.

I hope other members are okay. alpinemom and nhsmallfarmer (hope these are right) I'm thinking of you, and others too of course! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...That storm traveled fast! We started here in SW PA with rain then it changed over to big wet snowflakes around 4pm....then back to rain around 9pm...went below freezing and it was very icy on the drive to work this morning...saw one accident on the way, I'm glad what we got didn't cause as many problems as those of you in the Extreme NE part of the country....hope all is well and you all can cope with no power..hope it's not going to be out for too long.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you are all ok. 

We are going to get hit they say on Sunday night with another one.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We got just rain here, but it was ALOT, I don't have my rain guage out in the winter so I don't know how
much we got. I didn't get home till 6:00pm and had to feed in the rain and mud and muck...bummer! But,
all the animals were in their shelters and just waited for me to bring "dinner".


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm glad she's okay! We're supposed to be hit on Monday. :help:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got power back on here. It was really really cold last night without heat! Cold this morning to, but the sun helped warm the house a bit. It's still only 62 degrees since the house is still warming up, but thats hot compared to last night. 

I haven't downloaded my pictures yet but I will soon. Still no power at the barn so I am chipping water buckets and taking water from my house to the barn.

Since we have a gas stove I managed to survive on Smores and Tea. :ROFL: I have to say that wearing the barn overalls in the house was not so much fun. 

Well I am off to the barn.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh i am glad you got power back --- ooo missing heat in the night BRRRR


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, I was hiding under the covers. I did not want to come out! Even my dog was shivering it was so cold in the house. 

There is no water at the barn right now. Kind of a bummer. Hopefully the power will go back on soon over there.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

we are all fine here ty. we lost power for 24 hours, but have been really busy helping others that are still without power, things were still very icy until last nite, alot has melted.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Man that is a lot of ice. We had that happen several years ago and it snapped electrical poles like tooth picks.

I will say that every time I watched the news and they talked about the weather out your way, I thought of you all and the goats of course. 

We were COLD here. Yesterday the temp was -12 when I left for work. 

I feel bad because I can not go out to the barn at all because of the surgery I had on my foot, I have a walking cast boot and my toes are not covered at all and I have no feeling at all, so I could get frost bite very easy and never know it. OH this stinks. :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good, wonderful to hear from you. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like icy conditions in the east. It has been cold here in Idaho, and we have a bit of snow with more chances of snow all week long. I am so ready for summer, guess I have a long wait though;-). :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ick we have another storm thats going to hit us on Friday!! And my Grandparents just got power back last night!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats sad, maybe you wont loose power this time though ray:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We are getting hit real good by the Ice storm right now, hopeing for no school tomorrow!! I don't think there will be,... =)


----------

